
A brief note: Why Silver was tripped up on Trump - JackPoach
https://twitter.com/yaneerbaryam/status/756127724389867520
======
SixSigma
Take a look at Nate Plastic's Trump headlines

[http://imgur.com/ZVbDMXh.jpg](http://imgur.com/ZVbDMXh.jpg)

